# Final Fantasy X - To Zanarkand



## HansZimmer

This piece, which was originally composed by Nobuo Uematsu for the videogame "Final Fantasy X", it has been inserted by me in the competition Talkclassical best videogame soundtrack award. The company which owns the game (Square Enix) launched a concert tour called "Distant Worlds" and so many orchestral arrangement for concerts have been written (there are probably the hands of the counductor Arnie Roth in the scores for concerts).

The official website of "Distant Worlds": Distant Worlds: Music From Final Fantasy (ffdistantworlds.com)

The one you find in the video here below is a concert arrangement of the piece called "To Zanarkand".


----------



## Rat

It's very odd for me to find threads about videogame music in a forum about classical music, very nice, beautiful. 😍 The piece in my opinion Very good: 5 points (since the poll is closed). Although it's even odder for me to listen to this piece played by an orchestra, because the original is computer made. I've only played to FFX and FFVII and both have fantastic soundtracks... from the tenth, my favourite is this one:


----------



## HansZimmer

Rat said:


> It's very odd for me to find threads about videogame music in a forum about classical music, very nice, beautiful. 😍 The piece in my opinion Very good: 5 points (since the poll is closed). Although it's even odder for me to listen to this piece played by an orchestra, because the original is computer made. I've only played to FFX and FFVII and both have fantastic soundtracks... from the tenth, my favourite is this one:


It's not odd, unless you say that it's also odd to find film music in a classical music forum. Orchestral music from videogames is basically like film music, and more users in this forum think that there are similarities between orchestral film music and classical music and that the first one basically derivates from the second one.

To clarify: in the modern videogames the OST is very often orchestral like in films, while in the old videogames the music used to be electronic. However, for concerts and soundtrack albums the old videogame music is also arranged for orchestra, and this is why "to zanarkand" is played by an orchestra in the video above.

That said, I don't think that the original "To Zanarkand" is a MIDI. I think it's played with a real piano. Isn't it?


----------



## HansZimmer

Closed. Result: (1*1 + 1*6) / 2 = 3.5


----------

